# Instrumental Adventure - "Walk With Me"



## Adam Bodlack (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey All,

I'm excited to announce the release of my first album titled "Walk With Me". I invite you to come alongside for this instrumental adventure. Although there are no lyrics this album has much to say. I hope it can speak to you in a universal language spoken by all nations.

I have a feeling that the members of this forum will have a greater understanding of the music, subtleties, time signatures, expression.

The genre of the album isn't well defined. I like to call it an instrumental adventure - I've received feedback that it contains a "Bit of Jazz, classical, progressive, ambient, cinematic."

It is uploaded to most major music streaming platforms (apple music pending). See links below. If you do not have a spotify account there is a link to listen at youtube music.






https://music.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l-vAUELAHB7QNINjYXPnT1xSPFdiAZMNk

I'd love to hear your thoughts, comments, criticisms as it will help me with future releases.

Cheers,


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice! Easily the most interesting CCM I've heard!


----------



## Adam Bodlack (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks Phil, glad you enjoyed! - that's a good way to summarize the genre as well.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Can definitely hear the multiple influences, well integrated though, good job!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful and mesmerizing thank you.


----------



## Adam Bodlack (Apr 28, 2020)

Swosh said:


> Wow. Absolutely beautiful and mesmerizing thank you.


Thanks Swosh - very kind words - glad you enjoyed it!


----------

